# Keine Macht den Krebsen ‒ Tipps für weniger Plagegeister Teil 1



## Anglerboard Redaktion (8. Mai 2018)

Rute&Rolle-Redakteur Jesco Peschutter gibt Euch in dieser Serie wertvolle Tipps, um weniger Ärger mit nervigen Krebsen beim Karpfenangeln zu haben. Hier lest Ihr den ersten Teil:

Krebse können eine ganze Karpfentour vermiesen: Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Abgefressene oder gestohlene Boilies nerven so richtig. Vor allem, wenn wir die Montagen nach einer erfolglosen Nacht ohne Baits wieder einkurbeln.
  Wie Ihr Euch am besten vor Flusskrebsen, Wollhandkrabben & Co schützt, möchte ich nun verraten.


*Tipp 1: Beginn früh *






  Wer früh in die Saison startet, darf sich entspannt zurücklehnen. Die meisten Nervensägen haben ihren Stoffwechsel noch nicht hochgefahren. Krebse und Wollhandkrabben sind noch träge und höchstens ein paar kleine Kratzer am Boilie möglich. Die Invasion und das Herfallen über den Futterplatz findet erst später im Jahr statt. Gerade im Sommer und Herbst ist es meistens besonders schlimm mit den Krabben. Im Frühjahr und Frühsommer bedeutet jedes Aufheulen des Bissanzeigers in der Regel auch Fischkontakt, sodass schließlich ein wunderschöner Karpfen in den Keschermaschen verschwindet. 


*Tipp 2: Verzichte auf fischige Boilies *





Karpfen lieben Fisch-Boilies, Krebse leider auch. Wer weniger der gepanzerten Tiere mit seinem Futter anlocken will, verzichtet lieber auf Boilies mit Fischmehlanteil. Fruchtige Boilies oder welche mit Birdfood (Vogelfutter) schrecken Flusskrebs und Wollhandkrabbe zwar nicht ganz ab. Die Köder halten aber deutlich länger am Haar als ein Fisch-Boilie.


*Tipp 3: Füttere sehr wenig bis gar nicht oder mit der „groben Kelle“* 





Bei der Futtertaktik gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Zum einen füttern wir nur sehr, sehr wenig oder fischen gleich mit einem Single Hookbait (nur der Hakenköder). Somit locken wir durch das kaum oder nicht vorhandene Futter keine Krebse in Richtung Hakenköder. Zum anderen gibt es die Möglichkeit, mit der „groben Kelle“ zu füttern. Soll heißen: Wir laden am Futterplatz ordentlich Boilies und Partikel ab. Die Krebse finden genug zum Fressen und die Karpfen auch. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Karpfen vorher unsere Baits entdecken. Die Methode mit der „groben Kelle“ sollte aber nur angewendet werden, wenn der Karpfenbestand sehr gut ist und die Fische richtig am Fressen sind ‒ also eher im Herbst.


*Tipp 4: Nimm steinharte Murmeln* 





Wir wollen es den Krebsen nicht zu leicht machen. Weiche Köder stibitzen sie in Nullkommanix. Deshalb ist es sinnvoll, die Boilies vor dem Angeln und Füttern sehr gut durchzutrocknen. Am besten über eine längere Zeit, sodass die Boilies dann steinhart sind. Die Karpfen nehmen die Köder trotzdem auf, doch die Krebse brauche viel länger, um einen solchen Happen zu bearbeiten.


*Tipp 5: Verwende Pop Ups* 





Auch unter Wasser sollen die Scherentiere unsere Köder nicht zu leicht erreichen. Mit Pop Ups entgehen wir der Gefahrenzone wenigstens etwas. Schweben die Köder über dem Grund, entdecken sie die Krebse nicht sofort. Trotzdem sind die Tierchen sehr geschickt und mit Pop Ups vermeiden wir die Gefahr nicht ganz. Schnell angeln sich die Krebse mit ihren Scheren die Leckerbissen und flugs ist der Poppie weg.   


*Tipp 6: Schütze Deinen Boilie gegen Krebs-Attacken ‒ Schrumpfschlauch hilft* 





Sehr wirksam gegen Krebs-Angriffe ist es, wenn wir den Boilie durch eine robuste äußere Schicht schützen. Gut geht dies mit Schrumpfschlauch. Diesen gibt es im Fachhandel von verschiedenen Herstellern wie zum Beispiel Super Wrap (Korda) oder Rap-It (Carp ’R’ Us) in unterschiedlichen Boilie-Durchmessern. Außerdem sind Varianten ohne Löcher für einen besseren Schutz und mit Löchern für mehr Aromenfreigabe ans Wasser erhältlich. Ich möchte Euch nun zeigen, wie Ihr den Schrumpfschlauch um den Boilie bekommt:





Schneidet zuerst ein Stück vom Schrumpfschlauch ab. Dieses sollte ein wenig länger als der Boilie-Durchmesser sein.





  Formt den Schlauch zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, sodass er sich öffnet.





  Nun platziert Ihr den Boilie mittig im Schrumpfschlauch.  Nehmt eine Boilie-Nadel und pikst sie leicht in ein Ende des Köders. 





  Dann haltet Ihr den Boilie mitsamt Schrumpfschlauch über heißen Wasserdampf. 





  Der Schrumpfschlauch beginnt sich zusammenzuziehen und schmiegt sich eng an den Boilie an.





  Fertig ist der durch den Schrumpfschlauch geschützte Boilie, den wir nur  noch aufs Haar ziehen und mit einem Boilie-Stopper sichern müssen.


*Tipp 7: Doppelt hält besser: Setze auf eine zweite Schutzhülle*

  Wer es noch sicherer mag, dem empfehle ich die doppelte Schrumpfschauch-Ladung: 





  Nehmt wieder einen Boilie und steckt ihn in den vorbereiteten Schlauch. 





  Erneut kurz über dem Wasserdampf erhitzen, bis sich der Schlauch zusammenzieht.





  Nach dem Abkühlen nehmen wir einen weiteren Schrumpfschlauch in gleicher  Größe und schieben ihn um 180 Grad versetzt auf den Boilie.












Wieder über den heißen Wasserdampf halten. So bekommt Ihr einen Boilie,  der von allen Seiten durch die doppelte Schrumpfschlauch-Hülle geschützt  ist ‒ besser geht’s nicht und so machen wir es den Krebsen wirklich  schwer!


*Tipp 8: Probiere mal den Boilie-Igel: Schutz und Attraktivität in einem*

  Wer einen guten Schutz vor Krebsen haben will, aber dennoch mit einem höchst attraktiven Köder fischen möchte, dem empfehle ich den Boilie-Igel. Bei diesem kommt wieder der Schrumpfschlauch zum Einsatz (die gelochte Version). Wie Ihr einen Boilie-Igel herstellt, zeige ich Euch nun:





  Ihr benötigt einen harten Boilie und zähen Boilie-Teig. Knetet den Teig,  der sich im Wasser im Idealfall nur sehr langsam löst, um den Boilie.





  Steckt jetzt den mit Teig umhüllten Boilie in den vorgefertigten Schrumpfschlauch. 





  In der Zwischenzeit bringt Ihr in einem Kochtopf Wasser zum Sieden. Wenn  dieses kocht, legt Ihr den mit einer Teighülle versehenen Boilie ins  heiße Nass. 





Wartet maximal eine Minute und entnehmt den Boilie-Igel wieder aus dem  Wasser. Der Schrumpfschlauch sorgt beim Zusammenziehen dafür, dass der  Teig ‒ wie die Stacheln eines Igels ‒ vom Boilie absteht. Außerdem wird  der Teig durch das Kochen widerstandsfähiger, ist aber immer noch sehr  attraktiv und gibt seine Aromen ans Wasser ab. Das Resultat: ein Boilie  mit hoher Lockwirkung, der trotzdem den Krebsen den Kampf ansagt!

*Im zweiten Teil gibt's noch weitere spannende Tipps zum Schutz vor den Plagegeistern mit den Scheren. Seid gespannt!*


----------



## Leech (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Keine Macht den Krebsen ‒ Tipps für weniger Plagegeister Teil 1*

Wer mal ausversehen eine Wollhandkrabbe aus dem Wasser zieht dem sei gesagt...nicht freilassen. Töten. Mitnehmen. Essen.
In China sind deutsche Wild-Wollhandkrabben aus gutem Grund eine Delikatesse.


----------



## Rannebert (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Keine Macht den Krebsen ‒ Tipps für weniger Plagegeister Teil 1*

Ein Tipp an die Redaktion:

In einem Forum, in dem Bilder automatisch erst einmal auf eine Vorschaugrösse von 640x426 Pixel skaliert werden, welches viele User mit dem Smartphone und einem Datentarif oder auch schwachem Internet zu Hause besuchen, da braucht es keine Bilder in einer Auflösung von 5184x3456 Pixeln.
Wird sich sowieso keiner in voller Grösse komplett anschauen können, und die Qualität braucht der gemeine User auch nicht um daraus Hochglanzfotos für Printmedien zu drucken. In Zukunft vllt. fürs Board runterskalieren auf gängigere 1920x1080, das spart auch gleichzeitig eine Menge Traffic für die Users und den/die Server.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Keine Macht den Krebsen ‒ Tipps für weniger Plagegeister Teil 1*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ein Tipp an die Redaktion:
> 
> In einem Forum, in dem Bilder automatisch erst einmal auf eine Vorschaugrösse von 640x426 Pixel skaliert werden, welches viele User mit dem Smartphone und einem Datentarif oder auch schwachem Internet zu Hause besuchen, da braucht es keine Bilder in einer Auflösung von 5184x3456 Pixeln.
> Wird sich sowieso keiner in voller Grösse komplett anschauen können, und die Qualität braucht der gemeine User auch nicht um daraus Hochglanzfotos für Printmedien zu drucken. In Zukunft vllt. fürs Board runterskalieren auf gängigere 1920x1080, das spart auch gleichzeitig eine Menge Traffic für die Users und den/die Server.



Danke für den Hinweis. Habe die Bilder verkleinert...


----------

